# Aztec and or Myian figure sets



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi all, does anyone know of a source of 1:72 scale or smaller of sets of unpainted Aztec or Myian figures for a diorama ? thank you. Karl


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

A company called "Mars" (Ukraine) apparently has a set of Azteks...

http://www.plastic-models-store.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7&products_id=309


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell Germany does/did a set along with some Spaniards. The Mars figs may be pirate copies of the Revell figures


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys but I looking primarily for standard village type sets of women children and men not warriors I'd like to create a village scene. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

starduster said:


> Thanks guys but I looking primarily for standard village type sets of women children and men not warriors I'd like to create a village scene. Karl


No..

You might be able to use some of the Pegasus California Mission Indians but thats about it.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

OK Djnick66 thanks, I was afraid of that. Karl


----------

